# Has anyone ordered anything from this site?



## Rick (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone tried Leppideo for dried insects? It is based on Malaysia which gives me hesitation. I am looking to order many types of dried mantids

http://www.leppidio.com/index.asp


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 13, 2012)

My Biology teacher said she did, want me to see if she will let me give you her email address?


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2012)

Sure. Or you could just ask her if she thinks they're ok to order from. Their minimum order is $100.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey,

She said they ordered through the school, and that she didn't order them herself, the head of the science department did.

Personally, I wouldn't until someone comes forward with a success story


----------



## Rick (Jul 14, 2012)

I talked to a member here from Malaysia which is where they are located. She said they are good to go.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 17, 2012)

awesome

but how does one ship a spread? They are so fragile, my gongylus spread broke from me just picking it up yesterday


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> awesome
> 
> but how does one ship a spread? They are so fragile, my gongylus spread broke from me just picking it up yesterday


That is one of my worries here.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 18, 2012)

Well,

Good luck! Let me know how it goes, i have been looking at this site for a while.


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd like to order a few as a test but the $100 minimum kind of throws that idea out.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah that's true, I wouldn't blame you if you didn't go through with it. It would be real cool though for a bugfest display though.


----------

